# 650 motor swap



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

Will the motor from a 750i brute force fit into and everything work in a 650i brute force? Are the motors the only difference on these two bikes, or are other things different too.


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

Everything I've ever read or seen, Yes. That is the only difference in the atv. The engines should interchange.


----------



## BIGPUN (Dec 20, 2008)

Only thing that might b different is the Cdi


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Cdi seems to be the same - I have swapped oem between the two as well as dynatech cdi and there's no change in performance


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Yes it will swap right out. Dirtroadredneck has a 650i with a 750 motor swapped into it....no changes or modifications were required.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

Ok, cool. Thanks for the replies. I know where i can get a nicely modded 650i brute with a knocking motor pretty cheap. Might have to go for it, if i can find a cheap 750 motor not too far away from me. 

Also, how big can you go building the 650 motor?


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

You can do an 840 with it. Mine was a 650 and it's now an 840. I put 750 jugs and a 700 crank and rods in it to achieve that, but it's bored as far as it can go. With the stock crank and rods it would have been around an 801.


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

J2! said:


> You can do an 840 with it. Mine was a 650 and it's now an 840. I put 750 jugs and a 700 crank and rods in it to achieve that, but it's bored as far as it can go. With the stock crank and rods it would have been around an 801.


Was yours carbed or fi? After searching, it seems the 750 has 2mm bigger carbs than the 650's have. If you had a carbed 650, did you do anything to them or are they still stock 650 ones?


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Carbs are same - different air jet and main jets 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

Ok, thanks. 

So does anyone know of a place thats good at building performance brute force motors in the southern Va or N.C. area?


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

The 750 carbs are 2mm bigger than the 650's. Mine is carbed. 650's have 32mm and 750's have 34mm. I just stuck with my stock carbs so I wouldn't have to fab a new airbox and all. Probably going with 38mm carbs this rebuild, the 840 will love it. Since you are way up there you can call Glenn at AMR, he's one of the best in the country at building these v-twins and he is in Wooster Ohio. Or you could ship it to DSC on here, he is a sponsor, he's in la. AMR builds EXCELLENT motors but he's not cheap.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

J2! said:


> The 750 carbs are 2mm bigger than the 650's. Mine is carbed. 650's have 32mm and 750's have 34mm. I just stuck with my stock carbs so I wouldn't have to fab a new airbox and all. Probably going with 38mm carbs this rebuild, the 840 will love it. Since you are way up there you can call Glenn at AMR, he's one of the best in the country at building these v-twins and he is in Wooster Ohio. Or you could ship it to DSC on here, he is a sponsor, he's in la. AMR builds EXCELLENT motors but he's not cheap.


Why does the service manual have the same carbs listed for the 06 - 650 and 750? Both are 34mm . At least on my bikes . My 06 I bought new. Is it perhaps a different year model 650 with smaller carbs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

^ those pages are for the 750 and 650 I models 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Mine is an 06' 650 and it has 32's on it. The motor they put in the cats is the prarie motor, maybe that's where you are seeing the difference, but I know for a fact that mine are 32's. I also bought mine new.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

J2! said:


> Mine is an 06' 650 and it has 32's on it. The motor they put in the cats is the prarie motor, maybe that's where you are seeing the difference, but I know for a fact that mine are 32's. I also bought mine new.


Ahhh ... i think the prarie and 650i are different,yours also comes with a 40 pilot jet instead of 38 correct?


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

browland said:


> Ahhh ... i think the prarie and 650i are different,yours also comes with a 40 pilot jet instead of 38 correct?


 Yes sir it did.:bigok:


----------



## Lovingood89 (Sep 8, 2016)

I also did the 840 kit on my 650 I was wondering j2 did you use the original 650 heads as well?


----------

